
A pediatrician's mission to keep sugar out of kids' diets - chmaynard
https://scopeblog.stanford.edu/2020/02/10/how-to-keep-sugar-out-of-kids-diets-one-pediatricians-mission/
======
aphextim
Biggest thing I notice is on USA labels there is no % next to the grams of
sugar in foods.

I heard the sugar industry lobbied very hard to remove this because a typical
adult only needs 30 grams of sugar or so and if soda companies had to put
150-200% per serving next to the sugar it may hinder sales.

~~~
gshdg
An adult _needs_ zero grams of sugar. It’s just that more than 30 is more
strongly linked with negative health outcomes than < 30 is.

